# FS: Orange Zebra, Yellow Labs, Tanganyika 5 bar, Male Mbuna ( rare spe



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

*FS: Orange Zebra, Perfect condition, 4 inches, $10*


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

*FS: Yellow Labs*

*5 yellow labs, not sure on any genders, 1.5-3 inches, $5 each or 20 for the group.*


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

*FS: Lake Tanganyika 5 bar Cichlid*

*1.5 inches, $5*


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

best check the classified rules.

7)No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. No more than 2 active ads per section at a time


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, ill do that next time... didnt know.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Dylan, I want to inform you I have merged your ads in the classified section. As previously mentioned, the classified rules state you are supposed to keep them in one ad in each section.....2 ads max per section.

You might want to familiarize yourself with the classified rules: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...ssified-rules-read-before-posting-here-31533/

and one you may find useful for posting and editing classified ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-31536/

You are welcome to edit this ad as you see fit and delete any unnecessary post. You can even close it and start a new one if you choose, but make sure they are all listed on the same ad if they go into the same section.

Thanks for your prompt attention and cooperation. Good luck with your sales


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

*Male Mbuna ( rare species )*







Beautiful male mbuna, Cynotilapia Afra Mara, But he is not very common, 25 dollars for him and his female, they have bred before.
15 bucks if you wanna buy seperate, he is 6 inches, female is 4, I have them in a small tank and dont feel good about it, would rather have them go to a big tank and be happy there. Need them gone by sunday night. Am open to trades of peacocks or haps. 604 354 5664, thanks for looking.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

why do my ads keep getting put together.. its 2 max like the rules said and i had 2.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dylan said:


> why do my ads keep getting put together.. its 2 max like the rules said and i had 2.


If you had a livestock ad and equipment ad you'd be fine. Just can't post multiple ads in one category.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Although the wording of the rules on the forum aren't super specific I believe it's 1 ad for "selling" and 1 ad for "looking for/buying" per section as most people seem to just stick everything in 1 ad.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dylan

You're best to list all livestock or equipment you want to sell together in 1 thread. This serves as a courtesy for any members wanting to read your thread. Reading thru 1 thread is much more convenient than reading 3-4 threads selling similar goods or livestock.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump gotta get rid of these fish asap, give me an offer.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dylan said:


> why do my ads keep getting put together.. its 2 max like the rules said and i had 2.


you already had 2 ads in the live stock section when you posted the last ad. That is why it was merged into this one. 
the 2 current ads you have in this section are this ad and this one: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/fs-african-cichlid-fry-43850/
If you need to see your list of active threads/ads, click on your profile, then click "Find latest started threads" on the left of the page (example below in pic)










and it will take you here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/search.php?searchid=988146 so you can better manage your ads. 2 sale ads per section are whats permitted. One LF ad is not such a big deal as long as they are closed when no longer needed.
Here is the rule, it does say 2 ads max, but it also ask to please keep it in one thread

*7)No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. No more than 2 active ads per section at a time*

As already mentioned, its easier all around and appreciated if you list all the live stock in one ad. Its easier for you to manage in one ad as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Okay thanks. Got it.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Dylan said:


> View attachment 20354
> Beautiful male mbuna, not sure on the name.. But he is rare, 40 dollars for him and his female, they have bred before.
> 25 bucks if you wanna buy seperate, he is 6 inches, female is 4, I have them in a small tank and dont feel good about it, would rather have them go to a big tank and be happy there. Need them gone by sunday night. Am open to trades of peacocks or haps. 604 354 5664, thanks for looking.


Its called a Cynotilapia Afra Mara. They arnt rare but they are less common as some as the other mbuna species. Nice fish!


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

wow thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

BUMP BIG PRICE DROP ON EVERYTHING. all these need to go give me an offer. good deal if you take multiple fish. if nobody buys theyre going to IPU.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dylan your really going to get tired of me posting on your ads lol if you don't take the time to familiarize yourself with the classified rules as requested earlier in this thread. You are only permitted to bump your ads 1 time every 24 hours. Even if you reply to someone....its considered a bump.
If you need to keep it at the top....we have premium classified options for a small fee. Info here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/thread-archives-91/premium-classified-options-now-available-31634/
Thanks for your prompt attention.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

haha sorry i jusr edited my things.. and thought i should make it go to the top.. plus i really need to get rid of these fish. but thanks.. anything else i should know?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dylan,

Don't be lazy. You really NEED to take time to READ the classified rules as requested earlier in this thread. The thread is at the top of each classified section - it's your responsibility to familiarize yourself with the classified rules.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

1 yellow lab and five bar sold.


----------

